# Coloring?



## FarmLife (Dec 18, 2020)

What is this coloring considered for registration? Thank you


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Is that brown? and white with roaning


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

My sapphire is labeled as black with white with heavy roaning


----------



## FarmLife (Dec 18, 2020)

Shes gold


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok, she's pretty! Gold with white with roaning I think I'm not positive


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Roaning:
It is defined generally as an even mixture of white and pigmented hairs


----------



## FarmLife (Dec 18, 2020)

Wonderful thank you very much


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Your welcome


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She has such an inquisitive little face


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

What do you think @happybleats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol..honestly, I'm one of those annoying owners who would call her gold with white dusting and brown boots. I never remember the fancy names they call the different colors and patterns. I'm horrible about that. But I do know what blue roan looks like 😁


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I will add..both goats pictured are beautiful 😍


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They certainly are beautiful.


----------

